# Lake District show 29th June-1st July



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I am pleased to announce that the LakeZ 2012 event has now been confirmed at the Heaves Hotel near Kendal for the Friday, Saturday and Sunday of the weekend of 30th June.

The venue is very car friendly and hosts many car meets and shows during the year. The RS owners attend with around 200 cars every year and are very well looked after.

You will be about 30 minutes from the central lake district so lots of things to do if you want to nip off for a while. Last year many enjoyed the trip on the steam train which connects with the lakes cruises on the saturday. Alternatively there will be a drive out on the Saturday to take in some of the great local roads.

Heaves Hotel Near Kendal Cumbria

The Hotel will be providing light refreshments and snacks during the day. There will be a band performing on the Saturday night and the hotel will be providing a buffet at £6 per head.

Camping for the weekend is £5 per person. Showers and toilets will be provided.

There is a general entry cost of £10 per person for the weekend.

I look forward to seeing many of you there and hope this is an event that will get established and grow year by year.

Please feel free to register your interest on here and I will update the names list on the first post to save the thread becoming a tedious list of names.

A few final details to add.

On the friday night the hotel will be serving the full menu this year which is good of them.

Saturday and Sunday mornings they will serve the full breakfast. And its well worth it. Sets you up for the day.

The buffet will be served on the Saturday night at 8pm and the band will then play, license until 1 am.

During the days there will be snacks available and there is a full roast meal on Sunday lunchtime to set you up for the drive home.

Postcode for the sat nav. LA8 8EF

We will be there with the full range and should be obvious with a BIG red gazebo. If you are local please drop by and say hello.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

How was it ?


----------

